# Looking for a leasing contract



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

If you google it, everything you need should come up.

That said, a contract is usually drawn up on the other (the leasor's) end.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

My coach and I (who are close friends) talked about it, and since I have some free time in my future we decided I could make the contract outline, and then revise it together. Thank you


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

If you change your mind, I do have a typical blank equine lease form that I can email to you-let me know!


----------

